# unam ceylum



## bernard korites (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a fantastic Biber cd titled "unam ceylum." I'm wondering what "Unam Ceylum" means. I tried looking it up in a Latin dictionary with no results. I'm guessing it means "solo violin."


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The review of this disc on Classical Net translates the title as roughly "One Heaven" but notes the notes to the disc itself offer no explanation of the title. If you enjoy this Biber disc, you might look into the following:




























Building upon my collection of Biber as part of my efforts to broaden my collection of Baroque music, I recently purchased all three of these discs... all of which are more than worth hearing.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

The companion disc to Holloway's Unam Ceylum is Der Turken Anmarsch. The Romanesca set with Andrew Manze mentioned above covers much the same material as those two but if you like Biber I'd say that it's well worth hearing both interpretations.


----------

